# Winter Baffin Flies



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Going after big girls next week with my conventional gear. But if conditions are right, I might waive my fly rod at them one day.

What are some good colors and patterns for winter trout in Baffin?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Believe it or not some of the best luck I've had is with a plain old white Clouser. Sardina flies have fared well for me during the colder months as well as the tan and charteuse Texas crab shrimp. Hope this helps. Good luck & tight lines................ wtc


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Something with a large profile, that will sink slowly. This would include, but not be limited to, Sea Ducers, Deceivers, Bendbacks, Double Bunnies, Whistlers and EP bait fish patterns. Others would include some Deer Hair patterns like a Tabory's Slab, a large Muddler Minnow (or varient) and sliders. On the deer hair, be sure to dress them adequately so they don't become water logged...it's like trying to cast a wet wash cloth. It may take a little "tie and try", but almost all of these patterns can be tied and dressed to the same sink rates and color combinations as the lures the other guys are chunking. 

Good luck, Chris


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I had been tying some deceivers and Phillip's Headers for the trip, but try some of the others.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

i picked up a couple flies over at iFLY the other day that were a great version of a corky that they started making over there. You ought to go over there and take a look at them. Im not sure how they make em, but they look awesome. Glue a rattle in them and they have got to be deadly. They also had some that looked like a devil eye that are suspending also. They make em all in the store.


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

Unless water conditions change dramatically I would leave fly gear at home if fishing around Baffin. I was there yesterday and visability is no more than 12'' - 14'' at best.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

beavertailrep said:


> Unless water conditions change dramatically I would leave fly gear at home if fishing around Baffin. I was there yesterday and visability is no more than 12'' - 14'' at best.


That's what I'm afraid of. This is mainly a conventional gear trip, but I'll take an 8 wt and a couple of flies with me just in case. They don't take up much room.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Stick to Mullet and Perch. both are easy to tie, sink slow and have a large profile. There was an artical writen in GCC about a dubbed mullet that I have caught many fish on. You can also tie a pearch pattern and trim it back. I have started playing around with packing deer hair and adding dumbell eyes to make it sink slow. give you a nice round apperance and sinks like a corky. it even sits hook up. I have not yet perfected it but, if I do, I will post a how to. Here in the last few months, I have started using bendbacks. they are great for grass, rocks & oysters! easy to tie and you can even add rattles. Good luck!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Do you remember which issue on the Dubbed Mullet? I missed that one somehow.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> Do you remember which issue on the Dubbed Mullet? I missed that one somehow.


yeah, id like to see that one too, and what do you mean by bendbacks? I think I know what you are talking about, but not sure


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is a pattern that is easy to tie and you can cast it into a pod of mullet.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

ellisredfish said:


> Here is a pattern that is easy to tie and you can cast it into a pod of mullet.


Looks good. I could figure it out eventually, but can you point me to instructions?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I believe I tied these on a 1/0 hook but you can use any size hook that you want. Use three layers of craft fur: white, chartreuse, and olive are the colors that I used. Wrap some crystal flash and a short piece of gold tinsel along the sides for flash. Holding the fur back and tight, apply a thin layer of 5 minute epoxy to where the hook starts to bend. After the epoxy dries, paint some red gills with a permanent marker. I use Sharpies. Stick some eyes on the head and apply another thin coat of epoxy. After it dries, trim the hair to the shape that you want. I saw this pattern somewhere and thought it would make a good imitation of a MirroLure. I have not fished this pattern yet so I can't say for sure that it will catch fish. You can tie all of the hair at the head or you can stagger the different colors, one color just a little bit in front of the other. Try either way to see how you like it. Anyway it is a good pattern to play with duriing these windy and rainey days.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks. I think I can handle that. It sure looks like it would catch fish.


----------

